# two tier cages



## frost (Mar 5, 2013)

iv been looking into getting another cage or two and i found some cages local that have a bottom and top part of the cage with a ramp. iv seen a thread on here before talking about it but i am unable to find it. what do you guys think of the idea?


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

i think i saw those cages arent those ones only 6 footers i could be talking totally different things


----------



## frost (Mar 5, 2013)

did you see it on hoobly?


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah i think so it was either that or craigslist either one idk are they black


yeah i know exactly the one they look good to me im not sure if your tegu will want to climb a ramp depending on how supported it is but they look good


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 5, 2013)

My cage is split in half, well 3/4 of it is. I like them I feel it gives him more temp options. The coolest part is 75-80 and the hottest is about 115-120 and he has all the temps in between to choose from. Here is my cage not exactly what your talking about but similar.





He has the optin to go under the ply wood, more or less a huge hide




In the way back his actual hide where he sleeps




A close up of his hide


----------



## frost (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.hoobly.com/xujpg/xxl-stacked-multi-level-reptile-cage.htm


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah same ones i saw


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a cage w a ramp. They hide under and bask on top.


----------



## frost (Mar 6, 2013)

but would a cage that basically have two cages on top of one another be viable? im going to put a board on the bottom so i can put more substrate in.


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it would work. You would have to tweek some things, but I don't see why it wouldnt. I like the fact that you would be able to put alot of substrate in it for the tegu.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Mar 7, 2013)

One of my cages has a ramp & she spends most of her time up there.


----------



## frost (Mar 7, 2013)

i like the idea of shelves and second stories in enclosures, it gives more of a temp gradient and for those who cant build the 8 feet long they animal can have a little more space with other levels.


----------

